# 1999 Yamaha 60hp Outboard trouble



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Sure you werent picking up weeds and having them build up behind the skeg?

ETA: I just realized this might not be an issue with a 60hp motor.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

either the fuel pump and/or the primer bulb is bad


----------



## restlesswoodie (Jan 1, 2010)

i was running in 10000 islands this weekend, no weeds in sight where i was. and it was happening in deep, shallow, muddy water.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Pull the 2 bolts that hold the fuel pump on the block (just those 2 not the other 2) squeeze the primer bulb look and see if gas squirts out of the back of the pump (there is a little hole, vacuum for crank case pressure). 

If gas comes out R&R fuel pump! If not run the boat on a portable tank with different fuel line and bulb! Need to isolate the problem from boat or motor!


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> Sure you werent picking up weeds and having them build up behind the skeg?
> 
> ETA: I just realized this might not be an issue with a 60hp motor.


Dude your trip me up with your diagnosis  , at least your trying!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > Sure you werent picking up weeds and having them build up behind the skeg?
> >
> > ETA: I just realized this might not be an issue with a 60hp motor.
> 
> ...


Could have sworn I read something like this with the ETEC's lol

Like this: http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1341284114


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

I have a buddy with a yammy this has happened to several times. When it does, he pisses and moans for a few minutes and then pulls his cowl and tightens up the carb bolts that have loosened. Problem solved. And he claims that he blue locktited but still happens occasionally. May not even be close, but worth a look anyway......


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> > > Sure you werent picking up weeds and having them build up behind the skeg?
> > >
> > > ETA: I just realized this might not be an issue with a 60hp motor.
> >
> ...


 The weeds wasn't the part that was funny, the behind the skeg part was funny. If weeds are building behind the skeg that means it's in the prop which would just get chewed up, the link you provided was where the motors would get a buildup of grass in the water intake and cause the motors to overheat and go in to protection mode. 

The OP engine was not going into protection mode by his description of the problem. IE he said he could back down off plane then pick back up if the motor was hot it would take longer than that to cool down, also if his alarm is working it would have went off.

Again you get an A for effort!


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> I have a buddy with a yammy this has happened to several times.  When it does, he pisses and moans for a few minutes and then pulls his cowl and tightens up the carb bolts that have loosened.  Problem solved.  And he claims that he blue locktited but still happens occasionally.  May not even be close, but worth a look anyway......


It's not because the carb bolts are lose!!!

If the carb bolts were lose then they would just continue to back out and eventually fall out. Also if its only doing it sometimes does and for different lengths of time does that mean the carb bolts are tighten themselves back up? 
If you friend is having that much of an issue tell him to take it to a dealer to have the carbs installed properly so he doesn't have to mess with it again, or either that motor needs new motor mounts and must be vibrating like crazy!

I have done 100's upon 100's of Yamaha carbs and never have had one that comes lose that was installed properly!


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Creekrunner, this is the same guy getting shocked by his front cleat, gas cap, and steering wheel. May or may not be related.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> Creekrunner, this is the same guy getting shocked by his front cleat, gas cap, and steering wheel. May or may not be related.


Jim,

You are correct I didn't catch the user name, he should have made one post for both probelms. Could be related, makes me think! [smiley=1-mmm.gif]


----------



## restlesswoodie (Jan 1, 2010)

Sorry about that creekrunner, 2 different problems so i put them in 2 different forums. just a heads up, it doesnt matter if the motor is on or off, still shocks me. I just posted a reply in the other forum.

this problem must have something to do with a gas issue, i.e. water in the gas, clogged fuel line, bad fuel pump, not sure?


----------

